# Beau Desert Golf Club



## 0 (Sep 23, 2010)

What a track ! - The greens are fantastic, the welcome you get is second to none and such loveley views. If you have never played it make sure you make the effort to - You won't be disappointed


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yep, definitely a top track. Really enjoyed it, even though I played like a spanner.


----------



## Robobum (Sep 24, 2010)

They are a very lucky membership @ Beau to have such a well planned and beautifully maintained golf course to play on.

RickG hit the nail on the head when he said that it was a "homer's" course (no, not that one, he definately wouldn't break 90 round there ). Just that you need to know where to place your ball for your approaches and where to avoid going on the greens. 18 holes around Beau without a 3 whack would be something to be rightly proud of, as difficult as any greens I've putted on.

6, 7, 8 & 9 was a lovely stretch of holes. Love a tempting, driveable par like the 260ish 9th, thought I hit a good tee shot to 12ft until someone in the group behind lipped out for a hole in one (tap in eagle!!).

Lovely finishing hole, a result wouldn't be safe until you are in the clubhouse. The brave can be putting for eagle or could be dropping out of gorse bushes and chipping for bogey.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2010)

I told you it was nice...   

Certainly in my top 5 courses ever played

And membership there is only Â£400.00 a year


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 24, 2010)

Back to my usual moan. Why is southern golf so flippin expensive. They get all that, for Â£400.

Mind you, it is probably only playable for 4 weeks a year because of the weather.

And you have to live near Birmingham.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2010)

Mind you, it is probably only playable for 4 weeks a year because of the weather.

And you have to live near Birmingham.
		
Click to expand...

Very, very unusual for you to see the glass half empty rather than half full Murph


----------



## GB72 (Sep 24, 2010)

Membership is on a massive waiting list there for full membership anyway. I looked into joining when I was going to be moving out that way and they will only consider county players for immediate full membership otherwise it is week day only with only the odd chance of a weekend round and only if invited by a full member.

Hardly surprising for what is always described as a great course with very low membership costs.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 24, 2010)

If you could get County membership at a resonable price, it would be worth it.
But a I live over 110 miles away it would make it unprofitable.


----------



## HughJars (Sep 24, 2010)

Back to my usual moan. Why is southern golf so flippin expensive. They get all that, for Â£400.
		
Click to expand...

How much??? Can't be, in England? You'd be lucky to get a course that good in Scotland for that money, if I'd been asked to guess I'd have said in the Â£1500 range.


----------



## Junior (Sep 25, 2010)

I told you it was nice...   

Certainly in my top 5 courses ever played

And membership there is only Â£400.00 a year
  

Click to expand...


Was chatting to the club sec who was saying that there is a Â£1500 joining fee, and i'm also sure he said that the 5 day restricted membership was 700 and something....You also have to be a restricted member for 2 years before you could be a full member....There is a price to pay for being a member of such a spectacular course, and if i was closer (and could afford it) it would be money well spent in my opinion !!!

It was interesting to hear him talk about how the club are trying to attract more visitors to the course.  Apparantly in the past Beau had a reputation of being too exclusive and that golfers thought that in no uncertain terms would they be able to play.  He's working to change that and they have introduced a number of options / deals for visitors.  That said, even the green fee of Â£50 is a bargain when you look at the price of say the Brabazon. 

I really want to play it again, my meagre 23 points did not do it justice in the slightest !!  If anyone fancies taking advantage of one of the visitor specials in the winter let me know and we can sort out another trip !! 

http://www.bdgc.co.uk/visitor_specials.asp


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2010)

I really want to play it again, my meagre 23 points did not do it justice in the slightest !!
		
Click to expand...

Knob!!!
I had 36 round there, didn't I Jan?


----------



## Junior (Sep 25, 2010)

I really want to play it again, my meagre 23 points did not do it justice in the slightest !!
		
Click to expand...

Knob!!!
I had 36 round there, didn't I Jan?
   

Click to expand...

36 . . . did you play it twice ???


----------



## Timberbonce (Sep 26, 2010)

Was chatting to the club sec who was saying that there is a Â£1500 joining fee, and i'm also sure he said that the 5 day restricted membership was 700 and something....You also have to be a restricted member for 2 years before you could be a member...
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's what I heard also. Â£400 does sound very cheap, is that just for the remainder of this year?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 28, 2010)

Â£400 does sound very cheap, is that just for the remainder of this year?
		
Click to expand...

I was only going by what two members told us when we played there last year. Couldn't believe it myself when they told me Â£400.00 for the year.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 28, 2010)

Â£400 does sound very cheap, is that just for the remainder of this year?
		
Click to expand...

I was only going by what two members told us when we played there last year. Couldn't believe it myself when they told me Â£400.00 for the year.
		
Click to expand...

That's probably for a locker


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 28, 2010)

stunning course, shame I'm rubbish.
definitely one to re-visit and it's worth the two hours each way to get there!


----------



## Gazp (Oct 2, 2010)

Not sure where you get this figure of Â£400 from. I know a couple of members as I live by there...last time I checked there was a Â£1500 joining fee and nearly Â£1000 a year for full membership. 5 day is about Â£600 + the joining fee


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2010)

Not sure where you get this figure of Â£400 from.
		
Click to expand...

Errrr...two members I was talking to after playing the course last year.
I had no idea they were lying


----------



## Gazp (Oct 3, 2010)

I think they were having you on a bit. My course Ingestre Park is Â£800 joining fee & Â£540 for a 5 day membership & Â£800+ for 7 day & Beau has always been more expensive than ours.


----------



## Gazp (Oct 27, 2010)

Just played at Beau with a mate who's a member. He confirmed he pays fees of Â£800 per year for full membership however the joining fee is Â£2000 !!. There is a 1 year waiting list at present.


----------

